# Survey: Bears vs. Bulls



## Dark1975 (16 August 2009)

I don't need to point out that the last few months has been bullish,But my aims of this thread is to judge confidence out in the market place at this point of time.Regardless if you are following technical information or Announcements/information.Traders know that the market rallies on traders confidence(explains demand verus supply.)
I mean personally i think a pullback will happen soon!But that's my personal opinion with my market research on charts.So just posting a poll on market confidence at this point of time.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (16 August 2009)

*Re: Survey: bears vs bulls*

So.....wheres the poll?


----------



## Dark1975 (16 August 2009)

*Re: Survey: bears vs bulls*



ThingyMajiggy said:


> So.....wheres the poll?




Yeah mate sorry the poll's up now.Had internet lag


----------



## oztrades (16 August 2009)

*Re: Survey: bears vs bulls*

There is still value in the market and i'll be looking for stocks that have been overlooked. With banks "hinting" at rate rises and bluechips remaining unscathed with their reporting its gonna be a sideways market.


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2009)

Have probably topped or very close to it.
Drifting sideways with a bearish twist is my bet.

But I'll trade each trade as it unfolds.


----------



## brettc4 (16 August 2009)

My Prediction:

Generally sideways for another month or so, still with higher volatility, before a slow crawl back up.


----------



## white_goodman (16 August 2009)

nice to see no clear opinion lol


----------



## moXJO (16 August 2009)

white_goodman said:


> nice to see no clear opinion lol




lol


----------



## wayneL (16 August 2009)

Here is my expected range:


----------



## drsmith (16 August 2009)

Another severe contraction of perhaps up to 50% in real terms but from where ?

If recovery/inflation fails to take hold then soon otherwise markets will continue to recover in the interim until higher inflation is then factored into asset prices.


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2009)

white_goodman said:


> nice to see no clear opinion lol




Clear opinions can be expensive.


----------



## trainspotter (16 August 2009)

Seeing how I have trashed all my remaining shares in and invested 70% into property and the remainder into cash ... I can only offer you this much advice. Rio downgrades profit by 51%? Oil prices in retreat? Banks hinting at rates rising? Ummmm ... that would do it for me I am thinking.


----------



## Dark1975 (16 August 2009)

lol. Yes I was hoping for a more complete picture as the number of votes accumulated.Well i guess with this poll i created it has a lot of faults or needs the question to be more direct.Given that people have so many different views on the market direction.
E.g : How many people voted on this poll are day traders?
     : How many people voted trade shares? In what capacity?Short Term?
And the list of questions could go on.Guess what im trying to point out is,it wasn't a great poll in terms of results given the question was flawed?
Wanted to buy a merrill Lynch survey?(with one thousand votes from day traders.)
Well one thing is clear.The market Perspective has changed a little bit from thursday.Before Thursday alot people had a clear perspective of a up-trend!
Guess a bit of uncertainty has crept in as the market starting to look a bit overbought!(But that's my view.)

cheers anyway guys for your threads,I mean my mind is open like a book and i like seeing alot of ideas to conclude my own ideas.


----------



## nunthewiser (16 August 2009)

i had to abstain from your poll as there was no "we gunna hit new lows " button .


----------



## Muschu (16 August 2009)

tech/a said:


> Have probably topped or very close to it.
> Drifting sideways with a bearish twist is my bet.
> 
> But I'll trade each trade as it unfolds.




As an amateur - this response seems pretty logical to me.  But not a huge twist.


----------



## white_goodman (17 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i had to abstain from your poll as there was no "we gunna hit new lows " button .




this! dont be suprised when the auditors come in October for a bit of shi ite to hit the fan in the US


----------



## Knobby22 (17 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Here is my expected range:




Lol

And so true! We are in an untravelled future.


----------



## Awesomandy (17 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Here is my expected range:




You could still be wrong. 
Either way, that top looks a little rounded to me.


----------



## beamstas (17 August 2009)

Who knows? Seriously.


----------



## Annwn (17 August 2009)

short meduim  EOD trader - 
My thoughts are for a correction, approx 50% of current uptrend, back to June levels with sideways consolidation, return to uptrend less rampant.


cheers


----------



## MichaelD (17 August 2009)

Bugger. I was with the majority vote for a while there. Pleased to see that is no longer the case.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (20 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Here is my expected range:




I am with you wayne,..

either way I am happy,


----------

